# I am tired of IBS



## suzymasr (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello,

Since year and half ago my life has been horrible. it all started with bright blood that doctors found it was a fissure from constipation. Suddenly i got a diarrhea from hell and pain has gone since, The doctor made digital rectal exam, protoscopy, ultrasound, liver enzymes, no anemia, ESR levels normal, blood in stool, kidney function, CEA tumor marker an CT SCAN and nothing.

Last week I was at my doctor again because every single day I wake up with pressure felling in the lower abdomen that goes away after releasing some gas and sigmoid colon keeps getting tender and my bowel movements are extremely loose.

He did another digital rectal exam, checked my abdomen and asked for CBC after 1 year, still no anemia only wbc count its a little elevated.

I am just tired of this and i cant understand this anymore.

Thanks


----------



## Michael74 (Jan 27, 2013)

I understand I've had all kinds of blood tests had an endoscopy last year and they found a hiatal hernia, but other than that nothing. I had stool tests, hyplori , celiac, and all kinds of other tests. all negative. It seems people don't understand how IBS can weigh you down. It's a vicous cycle because it causes you to become anxious which then makes it worse.


----------

